# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Tuts Windows (English) >  Trạm bảo hành máy hút bụi NATIONAL  – (08) 6277 0688 – 0909. 80.79.88

## trang988nike

Trạm bảo hành máy hút bụi NATIONAL – (08) 6277 0688 – 0909. 80.79.88
Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ Kỹ Thuật Đặng Thế Vinh,
Mã số thuế : 0311776363
sua may hut bui tai tphcm
Quý khách hàng đang sử dụng thương hiệu TOPCLEAN , khi gặp sự cố hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ :
Chi Nhánh 1: 145/6, Trần Não, P. Bình An, Q.2, TP.HCM
Chi Nhánh 2: 220/82C, Lê Văn Sĩ, P.14, Q.3, TP.HCM
Chi Nhánh 3: 98/12, Hậu Giang, P.11, Q.6, TP.HCM
Chi Nhánh 4: 145/9, Huỳnh Tấn Phát, Q.7, TP.HCM
Chi Nhánh 5: 485/22C, Quang Trung, P.10, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.HCM.
Tổng đài : 08 6277 0688 – 0909 852 022
DỊCH VỤ SỬA CHỮA BẢO HÀNH MÁY HÚT BỤI TẠI NHÀ TẠI TPHCM

Chuyên Sửa Máy Hút Bụi .....

Khắc phục nhanh sự cố máy hút bụi có mùi khét .

Sửa máy hút bụi không hút 

. Sửa máy hút bụi không chạy 

. Sửa máy hút bụi hút yếu 

. Sửa máy hút bụi hút kém 

. Sửa máy hút bụi không vào điện 

. Sửa máy hút bụi chạy kêu to 

. Sửa máy hút bụi không hoạt động ..........

Cung cấp mô tơ hút bụi ....,có túi hút bụi ...... , thay thế .

Nếu gia đình có thiết bị ; MÁY GIẶT - LÒ VI SÓNG - TỦ LẠNH - ĐIỀU HÒA ; gặp sự cố hãy nhấc máy gọi ngay cho Trung tâm chúng tôi.
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quí khách. Cảm ơn quí khách hàng đã đọc phần tin này.

----------

